# Paleo diet ?



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alright guys

Thought i'd give all you smart guys on dieting a rest from keto/dnp threads :laugh:

I had a pro fighter (ufc) tell me i should look into the paleo diet ! Im looking into it now but thought i'd ask if anyone on here has tried it ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nobody ? All just keto on here lol


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry not tried it but do like the sound of it. I do try to eat a diet reasonably similar to it (with some changes - I don't think there were any McDonalds around then)...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yeah mate lol, i look half caveman anyway so might as well try it :laugh:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

paleo is an excellent framework for a healthy diet....the only thing that annoys me is the hardcore paleo nutters that want to stab you for backloading carbs with potatoes or rice...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

All that backloading talk makes my brain hurt haha


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

simple stuff really lol ideal for an endomorph (me) looking to drop some fat, hold muscle


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

did paleo befor... got lean really quick even though i wasnt trying to get lean, lost a good bit of strength as well. found it tough to get the carbs in.. really missed the oats in the morning... if you do it strict there is alot of cheap foods that u miss out on...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't see the point in all these fancy diets. I just eat a standard bodybuilding diet and I can gain size or drop fat at will really.

What's the supposed benefit of this paleo diet?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I can't see the point in all these fancy diets. I just eat a standard bodybuilding diet and I can gain size or drop fat at will really.
> 
> What's the supposed benefit of this paleo diet?


Well it's certainly a hot topic, it's based on the fact we're essentially cavemen and eating similar foods to what they ate is going to be healthier for our bodies. Makes complete sense to me, take a look at the sh!te available to buy these days in the supermarkets. I saw Marshmallow spread in Tesco the other day! MARSHMALLOW SPREAD?! *sigh* I will be doing Paleo after keto just because I like the whole philosophy behind it. You're still fat adapted on Paleo but you have more carbs than on keto (not direct sources) but I am thinking of adapting it so I do a "timed carb paleo diet" so I am not so weak in the gym. In fact, I'm having that as mine. *Rectus presents: The Timed Carb Paleo Diet to Keep Strong and Sexy, Caveman Style*. It will be out next year in paperback, also available for the Kindle too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

food today....isnt really food....is so full of absolute crap its unreal...for instance...magarine is one chemical step from plastic....yum!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> food today....isnt really food....is so full of absolute crap its unreal...for instance...magarine is one chemical step from plastic....yum!


Ha lovely. Does margarine exist in our supermarkets anymore though? A lot of people incorrectly call vegetable spreads margarine. "Vegetable oil" just sounds healthy doesn't it? You don't really think about how vegetables aren't oily at all, until you look into it and find it's chemically extracted which is not something I want in my body. I believe it's corn oil that's in pretty much every food in America.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

aye stork is marge! ****ing rancid stuff!

kerrygold all the way! or lard for frying in! win.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I buy goats butter, bit of an acquired taste but I like it.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Alright guys
> 
> Thought i'd give all you smart guys on dieting a rest from keto/dnp threads :laugh:
> 
> I had a pro fighter (ufc) tell me i should look into the paleo diet ! Im looking into it now but thought i'd ask if anyone on here has tried it ?


hi jon am guessing its brad who mentioned the paleo diet??? started it myself with his insperation this week down 6lbs with limited training this week due to injuries and the local shop giving me food poising yesterday the ****!!! obviously mainly water weight but good going.

the cravings are hard but if u look around net there is info out there in how to deal with them. I over on strength forum same as yourself pal, anythig you want to know just gis a pm, also got a training journal on the go other there same as you


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

great diet... but not for body building in my opinion


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> hi jon am guessing its brad who mentioned the paleo diet??? started it myself with his insperation this week down 6lbs with limited training this week due to injuries and the local shop giving me food poising yesterday the ****!!! obviously mainly water weight but good going.
> 
> the cravings are hard but if u look around net there is info out there in how to deal with them. I over on strength forum same as yourself pal, anythig you want to know just gis a pm, also got a training journal on the go other there same as you


Hi mate, yeah it was Brad lol he's a cool guy !! Am looking about online for a proper diet to plan out. My main journal from the beginning is on here but im updating it on both sites now !


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Hi mate, yeah it was Brad lol he's a cool guy !! Am looking about online for a proper diet to plan out. My main journal from the beginning is on here but im updating it on both sites now !


aye up fella,

got aload of paleo pdf's if you want them bud in regards to the diet itself or aload of recipe books, drop us a pm with email if you want em pal.

personally a dont stick to a set meal plan with this diet just make what a fancy for the day in the morning or the evening before but the paleo way


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> aye up fella,
> 
> got aload of paleo pdf's if you want them bud in regards to the diet itself or aload of recipe books, drop us a pm with email if you want em pal.
> 
> personally a dont stick to a set meal plan with this diet just make what a fancy for the day in the morning or the evening before but the paleo way


Cheers mate i'll pm you now ! You train mma ? Check out my journal on here if you havnt already mate !

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203089-roy-nelson-brock-lesnar.html


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

glennb1980 said:


> aye up fella,
> 
> got aload of paleo pdf's if you want them bud in regards to the diet itself or aload of recipe books, drop us a pm with email if you want em pal.
> 
> personally a dont stick to a set meal plan with this diet just make what a fancy for the day in the morning or the evening before but the paleo way


Hey, don't leave me out, whip my bottom with a towel too. Have you got The Primal Blueprint by Mark Sissons?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jon-Kent Im pretty sure Katy was on this diet for a bit, maybe give her a PM and find out what she thought.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

rectus said:


> Hey, don't leave me out, whip my bottom with a towel too. Have you got The Primal Blueprint by Mark Sissons?


lol send me a pm mate with your email address pal, yeah ive got primal blueprint will send u that and the others ive got


----------

